# CASE IH 5140 Jerky in 3rd range



## jcisrisen (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a Case IH 5140 MFWD. When I am in 3rd range, the tractor seems jerky or shaky at certain rpms like something is out of balance. If I raise the Rpm it goes away but I am rapping pretty high I think. The other ranges seem to not be as affected....but most work is done in 3rd range. The hydraulics are fine on loader and 3 point and remotes. The clutch engages well both forward and back. All the gears work and the shifting grabs well between gears. Everything was rebuilt a few years ago..clutches, trans, hydro, brakes. Can anyone tell me what might be going on. It has done this since I bought it after the overhaul, but seem to be worse. Now and then, the transmission light will come on for a bit when I am doing alot of work, but will shut off almost right away. Hytran Fluid is full.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Just check to see if you have any excess engine vibration!!

Sit with the tractor on a concrete surface and observe the top of the exhaust muffler.

Slowly raise engine rpm on the hand throttle and observe the muffler to see if there is excessive vibration at any point!! If vibration is there the outline of the top of the muffler will go blurred as you observe it.

If vibration is there note the rpms that it starts and stops at and report back here!!


----------



## jcisrisen (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok...I was able to try your recommendation. I didnt notice any decrease or increase in vibration as I increased the throttle. It all seemed consistently solid. At the time, I chose to run it through all the gears with RPMs in mind. The tractor is a partial powershift with a total of 16 gears with 4 shifts per gear range. 1st and 2nd gear range ran smooth and consistent through all the powershifts and RPMS. 4th gear was also pretty good through the 4 shifts there. When in the 3rd gear range, I notice the shaking or rhythmic jerking. Feeling like a car does when the tires are out of balance only more pronounced. More so on 2,3,4 of the powershift in the 3rd gear range. That is where I do most of my work. If I keep the RPM up over 1200+ I get less shaking. From 900 to 1100 is the cuprit. The hydraulics work pretty well and arent jerky...there is some whining at low RPM..but it always was that way.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I take it that part of your testing was carried out with the tractor moving??

Second stage!!

Starting in lo 1 power shift at about 1500rpms drive the tractor slowly on a concrete surface, do you feel the tractor climbing over the tyre treads??

Gradually go up the gearbox trying every gear. It may be vibrations caused by the tyre tread spacings which are causing the problem!!

On concrete there is no give in the ground so all the effect os felt up through the tyres and can give bbad vibrations on the tractor!!

You will not get the same effect on tarmac surfaces in this heat as the road surface gives a bit!!

Same on hard dry ground, no give and the vibrations come up through the tractor and in 3rd range the resonance is enough to cause problems to the operator.on softer ground the ground absorbs the vibrations away from the tractor.

Running the tires a little softer will help but not get rid of the issue , but if tyres are too soft sidewall cracking and deflation will occur 

An industrial tyre will get rid of the problem,but it does not have the grip of a wide tread bar spaced agricultural tyre.

At the end of the day you may have to pay your money and take the choice or live with it!!

As a manufacturer service manager this was an issue i frequently came across!!!


----------



## jcisrisen (Aug 5, 2011)

When I first got my tractor. I did think the shaking was from the tires. It seems worse now and i only get the shakes in those gears and not in road gear. I will have to think about where I can find enough concrete to drive on to do second tests. Below is a link to a video from the other night when I ran tractor though the gears. Towards the end is where the problem is. Thanks so much for your time and advice much appreciated. 
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=D5B4FC4559FD8558!429&authkey=!AHHCqXwKIDHNb_w


----------



## jcisrisen (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I am unable to get anywhere with enough concrete. But in notice this shake no matter if I an in a soft grass field or a hard road....if that says anything. Any thing else I could try ??


----------



## jcisrisen (Aug 5, 2011)

New tires fixed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

